# Other Places Around The World > Italy Travel Forum >  >  Travelling and Trip advice ?

## carolgreen145

hello ppl..will be travelling to europe (Italy, Swiss . France) in mid octbr..just want a genuine advice for the eurorail pass. our itinerary is like 2 night rome, 2 nights venice , 1 night milan then off to interlaken for 3 nights then 2 nights disney paris and last 3 night paris.
please suggests the mode of travel we should take and if 3 countries euro rail select pass is ok..and for how many days like 5. 6 , 7 or more days pass should we take ?? or should we take point to point pass ?? can we buy the eurorail pass from there itself ??
must watch and recommended places to go for this itinerary
would be grateful if you could help.
Thanks

----------


## pabolNOO

I would not be able to tell you which is my favourite as they are so different, although the very south east of France around the Cote D'Azure (unsurprisingly) can have a very Italian feel as can Corsica. If you have never been to Paris then you must go, the same goes for Rome, Venice and Florence. These cities are unique and are quite mind blowing to experience. 
Advice: stay away from restaurants that ply the tourist trade, look out for locals eating in them as this a good sign that the food will be better, do not feel disrespected or slighted if the shop workers, waiters and waitresses do not smile and fawn over you, in Europe fake friendliness is not seen as courtesy. Asking personal questions of Europeans is only something one does when one has broached a sort of friendship. Expedia is very good for booking decent hotels and also for quite cheap scheduled flights.
route trip planner

----------

